# my pics



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

theser are on the general forum but i thought id poost them on here too.

http://uk.msnusers.com/robdogspictures

sorry its just a link but i dont know how to put them directly on.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Man u look scary, no offense honest. Sorry


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

fack me! youve come on a hell of a long way in that time, well done to you


----------



## DaveD (Jun 7, 2004)

Yep I agree...thats a VERY impressive improvement after less than a year. Well done mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice job mate. You look so much better.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Good going Rob.

Any idea what the change in bodyfat % is?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big improvement, keep up the good work.

Are you done with your cycle?

If you are post cycle, I have some nice tricks up my sleeve for PCT.

Natural anti-catabolic, natural anti-estrogen, stuff to free up unbound test, stuff to spark your own natural test, water retention (natural).


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have some good porn to re-respark up your balls. 

It comes with a warning label.


----------

